# مساعدة في ال pic



## المنتصر بالله 1431 (24 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني اذا ممكن حد يساعدني بتوصيل شاشة lcd مع pic16f877a 
واذا ممكن طريقة سريعة فقط لفحص الشاشة هل هي ضاربة ام لا..

مكثت تقريبا ساعتين ولم اصل الى الحل الشاشة لا تضيئ مع اني برمجت البك ووصلتها.


----------



## ahmelsayed (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



 
Pin # 1 = Vss (LCD GND)
Pin # 2 = Vdd (LCD +5V)
Pin # 3 = Vo (LCD contrast adjust input)
Pin # 4 = RS (LCD register select)
Pin # 5 = R/W (LCD read/write input)
Pin # 6 = E (LCD enable)
Pin # 7 = DB0 (LCD data-input 0)
Pin # 8 = DB1 (LCD data-input 1)
Pin # 9 = DB2 (LCD data-input 2)
Pin # 10 = DB3 (LCD data-input 3)
Pin # 11 = DB4 (LCD data-input 4)
Pin # 12 = DB5 (LCD data-input 5)
Pin # 13 = DB6 (LCD data-input 6)
Pin # 14 = DB7 (LCD data-input 7)​ 
هذه هى التوصيلة الاساسية وتستخدم فى حالة 4-Bit Mode لذلك لا يتم استخدام Pins 7 , 8 , 9 , 10 
والتوصيلة دى يتم استخدامها مع كل انواع البيك .​ 

أما بالنسبة للإختبار ممكن توصل pins 1 , 2 , 3 (الجهد , الأرضى , مغير شدة الإضائة ) وتختبرها .​ 
وأتمنى انك تكون بهذا الكلام حللت مشكلتك , وشكرا .​


----------

